# Vortex Rack of Lamb



## sawhorseray (Jan 31, 2021)

Shopped at Freezermart and found a cute little rack of lamb at a decent price. Thawed it and hit it with some Worcestershire, S&P, and then onto the Weber, Vortex set up with a little chunk of hickory






Got some nice smoke rolling and the temp was climbing fast. Pulled it at 130º, must have been not much more than 20 minutes, let it rest a bit.





I think the carryover must have had in the 135º range, perfect for me. Plated it with a buttered up red tater and some creamed spinach.
	

		
			
		

		
	






It was tender enough I could have cut it with a fork but all I used my fork for was the sides, ate those chops down like chicken wings, some mint-apple as always





When it was all over there wasn't even enough left to let Bob lick the plate, this will be my go-to method from now on. Might try a fillet steak using the Vortex tomorrow, seems to work on just about everything just fine. Thanks for lookin' in, stay safe out there! RAY


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 1, 2021)

looks tasty !


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 1, 2021)

OH yeah.... I love the lamb!
How long did that take to smoke to 130?  I'm amazed at the crust you got for such a short cook!


----------



## danbono (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi All Would the Vortex work on a WSM 22"
Thanks Dan


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice Ray . Great technique and finish on the temp . Love red taters baked like that .


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks delicious ray


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow! Nice! Great job bud!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 1, 2021)

Rack of lamb is my favorite part of lamb. That votex did a fine job. Nuce work RAY!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 1, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> looks tasty !



Thanks Dan, it was! Thanks for the Like too, I appreciate it. RAY




TuckersBarbeque said:


> OH yeah.... I love the lamb! How long did that take to smoke to 130?  I'm amazed at the crust you got for such a short cook!



I wasn't much paying attention to time Tucker due to having my TP-20 stuck into it. I was really surprised at how fast it climbed up, I say maybe 20 minutes, 25 tops. The Vortex gives beautiful crispy skin on chicken legs and wings, I ws thrilled with the bark on this rack. Thanks for the Like Tucker, I appreciate it. RAY




danbono said:


> Hi All Would the Vortex work on a WSM 22" Thanks Dan



I got no idea tho I think they're made  to work in a kettle. RAY




chopsaw said:


> Nice Ray . Great technique and finish on the temp . Love red taters baked like that .



Thanks Rich! I keep finding more ways to incorporate the Vortex on cooks all the time, it's become about the most valuable tool in the box along with the SnS. Thank you for the Like Rich, I do appreciate it. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 1, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks delicious ray



Thank Jake, it was about the best one I've ever done. Between the Vortex and TP-20 there was no guess work, easy peasy! RAY




yankee2bbq said:


> Wow! Nice! Great job bud!



Thanks you Justin, and thanks for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




Sowsage said:


> Rack of lamb is my favorite part of lamb. That votex did a fine job. Nuce work RAY!



Thanks Travis, I'm gonna use the Vortex again tonight on a fillet steak, works great! RAY


----------



## BB-que (Feb 1, 2021)

Very nice, I could eat a rack of those.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 1, 2021)

Ray...the dinner looks fantastic but those ribs are gorgeous!! They stole the show for sure. I have a rack in the freezer that I received from our friend Jake ( 

 TNJAKE
 ) in the Christmas exchange that I'm dying to cook. I believe you have inspired me my friend    Excellent job buddy!!

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2021)

That looks Freaking Awesome, Ray!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 1, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Ray...the dinner looks fantastic but those ribs are gorgeous!! They stole the show for sure. I have a rack in the freezer that I received from our friend Jake (
> 
> TNJAKE
> ) in the Christmas exchange that I'm dying to cook. I believe you have inspired me my friend    Excellent job buddy!!
> ...


What I sent you are actual lamb ribs. You'll wanna cook them like pork spare ribs


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice job Ray!
Love it!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks delicious Ray!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 1, 2021)

BB-que said:


> Very nice, I could eat a rack of those.



Thanks BB, that rack worked out perfect for me, my wife doesn't eat lamb, I ate it all. Thank you for the Like, I do appreciate it. RAY




tx smoker said:


> Ray...the dinner looks fantastic but those ribs are gorgeous!! They stole the show for sure. I have a rack in the freezer that I received from our friend Jake (
> 
> TNJAKE
> ) in the Christmas exchange that I'm dying to cook. I believe you have inspired me my friend    Excellent job buddy!! Robert



Thanks Robert! Looking down below seems Jake sent you a slightly different cut, he says to cook them like pork ribs, I'd think that means low and slow? These cooked like chicken legs using the Vortex, took about 20 minutes and I will do a rack of lamb this way every time in the future, came out perfect. Thank you for the Like amigo, I do appreciate it. RAY




Bearcarver said:


> That looks Freaking Awesome, Ray!!! Nice Job! Like. Bear



Thanks you John, the Vortex is becoming for me what the AF360 is for you, I'm finding a ton of different way to use it. Thanks for the Like Bear, much appreciated. RAY




SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Ray! Love it! Al



Thanks Al! It was a treat I'll be making again soon, just picked yp a couple more racks at Sam's this morning. Thank you for the Like Al, I do appreciate it. RAY




Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious Ray! Ryan



Thank you Ryan, and thanks for the Like, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## danbono (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi All Would the Vortex work on a WSM 22"
Thanks Dan


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 1, 2021)

That looks fantastic, Ray!  Perfectly cooked, and it only took 20 minutes?  Amazing.  The whole plate looks delicious, but I agree with Robert, that Rack stole the show.  Great job.


----------



## xray (Feb 2, 2021)

Beautiful rack of lamb Ray! You sure get great use out of your vortex! I’ve had lamb once in my life, if I try it again, I’d want it cooked just like that.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 2, 2021)

danbono said:


> Hi All Would the Vortex work on a WSM 22" Thanks Dan



I'm not positive but I think not Dan. RAY




MJB05615 said:


> That looks fantastic, Ray!  Perfectly cooked, and it only took 20 minutes?  Amazing.  The whole plate looks delicious, but I agree with Robert, that Rack stole the show.  Great job.



Thanks Mike! The Vortex with the TP-20 makes this a slam dunk every time, now that I've got it dialed in this is how I'll go from now on. Thanks for the Like Mike, I appreciate it. RAY




xray said:


> Beautiful rack of lamb Ray! You sure get great use out of your vortex! I’ve had lamb once in my life, if I try it again, I’d want it cooked just like that.



Thanks Joe! Must be a regional thing, the Bear is from PA and he's never had lamb, guess it depends on where you were raised. Thanks for the Like my friend, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Feb 10, 2021)

OMG YES!


----------

